# saira saira saira



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

so i decided to make a welcome/intro thread for my saira!...yes i know her and see her almost everyday of the week, if we dont see each other in the physical form we speak atleast 2 times a day..yes if either of us were male we would b married already.. so can we get a welcome... i would intorduce her but i'll let her do the dirty work 


so saira, hope u enjoy ur stay at medstudentz...the peeps here are the shiz (in the nicest way possible)..

:happy: 
-sadia


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hahaha.... welcome


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hellooo everyone! Im in sadie's bedroom and she's just shown me what she did!!! She's a total "lovely one" as they say in our language! Well we are peas in a pod- the only difference is shes a wanna be medic and and i wanna be a dentisto! We plan to go to the same uni InshaAllah, even if we end up in Prague, Multan or Birmingham inshaAllah!!! Okay enough about our secret love for each other have fun lovables!
Oh apparently im supposed to introduce myself... well Ive practically been through all the medical fields before decideing on dentistry so even you need any advice regard applying to pharmacy/ optometry/ medicine/ dentistry I'll be happy to help as much as I can. Thanks,
Siro (Sadie said thats my new name).


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Welcome girly #happy !!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Saira and Sadia!!!

WOW, how lucky are these too, they get thier now tread in this forum! hahaha... #grin


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Your love scares me.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

it scares me at times 2...


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

ME 3! 

haha sorry i just had to say it!

I also had to add, I think Saira and Sadia have brought alot of life and humor to the forum


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> I also had to add, I think Saira and Sadia have brought alot of life and humor to the forum


 
thats very true #yes


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

aaww thank you u guys!! can this be our chill out thread from now onwards?!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No. Med school is not for chilling. Go study!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

hahahaha!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> No. Med school is not for chilling. Go study!


sorry dad...but im not in med school jus yet....so can we pulease chill?

*getsbacktowork*


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Also... all study and no play makes people disgusting


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Sadia said:


> aaww thank you u guys!! can this be our chill out thread from now onwards?!


eemmm okay but please make sure that only this thread #grin


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

why is everybody so antichill these days?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, relax, you can talk about anything in the lounge area -- feel free to post about whatever's on your mind.

Happy? #grin


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

ahh thank u rehan bhai!..ok on my mind right now is why are my eyes hurting?


oh n siro

1s2 2s2 2p6 3s2 3p6 4s2 3d10 4p6....n i swear on my hijaab it was from the top of my head


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadie!!! Im so proud of you ! Seriously im not even being sarcastic, and im not being sarcastic when I say that it wasnt sarcastic but i secretly am! It took me a month to learn that. And u had serious distractions *Cheers with delight* !

My guess to why your eye hurts right now? Hmm u poke it by accident with your pipe?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

nah its mascaralisation baby! i think we should make this our blog thread


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you allergic to our mascara??? But its sooo pretty!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

By the way whats a blog thread? And yes you should do one of those!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

like a diary...which everyone can see...its 3.26 am im thinking of goin 2 chem late...(that is incorrect grammar)


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

so .. they dont have cellphones in the UK ?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yup we do.(with a gazzilion free minutes)..but saira and myself have decided to express our undying love for each other over medstudentz..the funny thing is we were with each other ALL day today  n will do the same 2moro inshallah....9 hrs in each ohters faces


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

so ur using the same computer ?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

no she lives 13 mins away from me...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

oh acha


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

Saira said:


> Are you allergic to our mascara??? But its sooo pretty!


i love mascara mo' than i love my...hehe u know what...omg siro!!u may be right!!cuz im ok with kohl but wen i mascarlise they go red!!!ur so clever!!!..the thing is if im allergic to it i jus wasted ?17


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

No you havent... because it was worth looking great for 3 weeks 
And who calls the "cell fones" anyway??? They're called "mobiles" Mr. Docsak, were international! PS do u say Tom"a"toe instead of tomatoe and Pot"a"toe instead of potatoe?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i say potatoooe u say potataaa...omg u know in pak...in scheme 3 theres this palce caled 1 potatata 2 potatas..each time i passed it iwould crack up...


its 3.46am and sadia has jus spilt cold coffee all over her t-shirt.....pricless


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

ha ha ha ... u guys still talk about tomatoes and potatoes in that little island of ur's ?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yes us brits prefer the simpler side of life...its better than talking big macs, large fries and oh obesity...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

"Little???" I beg your pardon... our "little" island once owned 3-quarters of the world so there.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

still an island and a little one ... lol ..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

The best things come in small packages my friend


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

true that .. 

gotta go back to miami vice


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

indeed they do....we know...i still cant get over shakira.....


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Or even Sadia, if we're on that topic


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

good things in small packages ... maradona, tevez, saviola, pele wasnt that big either ...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

*confuzzled*


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

napolean, the new shuffle, mini cooper ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Reese Witherspoon, Kylie Monogue, Kelis, Shakira, Selma, Geri - the lovely tiny woman army!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

mini mms....baby range rovers...why are we being so random...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohh Diamond and Japaneses' so cute and compact. 
Okay we must refrain, sleep required. Conclusion is; England is Brilliant, Pakistan is lovely and so are all countries that people are from (except 1 that I dont like but thats for another time in another place).


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

na jaaaaa na mereee badashhaaaaahhh aik vadaaahh thor ke aaaaaaikkk vadah sumthin sumthin


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

lol! Thats such a husband song!


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Total number of bones in human body is ______. This question is for whoever trying to get into med school.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

starbucks is 11 mins away from college..this is a question for those trying to stay awake for the next practical...

saira im going b bak in 20 ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Ohh random questions! Why dont the keys on a keyboard start a-z in order instead of starting with qwerty? Is there something wrong with human mental dexterity?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

is a zebra white with black stripes or black with white stripes ? y is an african lion the 'king of the jungle' when it doesnt live in a jungle ?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

why is chocolate so tasty?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

y do good things come in small packages ?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

cuz they're cheaper to pack...


3 hrs sleep is not good for sadia...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

the reds knocked out the blaugrana !!!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

LMAO! This thread is too funny! Sadia and Saira rock on!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

aww thank you dear!...has anyone ever felt so tired that they're even too tired to sleep?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Not sure what u mean, but its ur body saying "forget sleeping now, the new day already started", isnt it like 4 in the morning in the uk?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

nah 1.42..well wat im saying is im so tired but just cant sleep


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Listen to Glamorous by Fergie! its a cool different kinda song..."the flowsy flowsy" hahaa


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

im sleepin now ..


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

so saira and i have started to blog.....

slept at 5..woke up at 10.18 am..had bio first thang...was late as usual but only 21 mins late this time....i was earielr than siro who strolled in 1 and a half hrs late and was welcomed by me screaming "ahh look she's late"...break time went 2 starbucks had a coffee frapucinoooooo (ooohhhhhh) n saw the most beautiful thing ever..cant tell you guys what it is...ask siro i lost my senses...back at college now chem starts in 10 mins better be going..buhbye!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay lets discuss exactly what our Sad...ia did! I walked into the room very quietly not getting the attension of my teacher (and almost sighing in relief).... until lo and behold! Sadi screams at the top of her lungs and points in my direction "OH MY GOD LOOK HOW LATE SAIRA IS. OH NO. OH HOW RUDE!!!" At which point im called before my teacher and am insulted beyond any point of normality.... one word my friends.... evilness. This is a lesson to you all, as the great Godfather (I think) or someone said, (oh I think it was Bruce Lee) trust no one... especially Sadia! Evil I tell u. But Caramel Mochiato's always make the world a better place.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

ohh saira i do love your avvie dear......


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Your sparkly night blue shoes are lavely... have I seen them before ?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

All my favourite things in one place!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

awww i wanna play make up make up....how r u darlin aint seen u for a while?!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Im fine thankyou! Movie night yay!!!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yup sadia is leavin the building..


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

at times it kinda gets hard to tell one of u from the other ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww thanks. Thats so sweet.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

#eek did that sound like a compliment ?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh im sorry was it not supposed to be? Its just that being mistaken for such a affable and charismatic person such as Sadia, well I feel honoured. So yea that did sound like a compliment. #happy


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

if u feel honored being compared to her then y was she the one who started a thread named after u and not the other way round ?


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a quick question - Do you have many 'friends'?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

was gonna sleep but must say "ouch" and saira stop making me go shramified yaar...OH MY GAWD!THAT WAS SUCH A MOMENTOUS MOMENT! THANKS THANKS SO MUCH YAAAR!!! tehehe


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

lol... u weren't supposed to read that yet! #wink


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

ok im really goin now! salam!

ps BEfore i go i have 2 read nonstopactions response again! hehehehehe


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

the friends question was aimed at me ? if so, then yes, i have a few that i can classify as friends .. loads of acquaintances tho


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

The reason I asked was because if you know about friendship you know its not based on a mutualistic relationship. This was a friends way of welcoming me to this forum, which to me was an unbelievable gesture, just because she made a thread for me doesnt mean she looks upto me any more than the respect and love I have for her. And if I could make a thread just for her every day I would.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

so u're new to this forum ? hell, u got more posts than me !





or maybe not .. i thought i was still stuck around the 50 mark ..


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

sadia enters major blush mode.....and trust me its without blusher!

mei sadqey sadqey jawa!sairaaaaa! lets get married...truss me u can b my jaguar n il be ur ford!

ok sadia is really leavin now!


salam!

(cry)


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Today was supposed to be my coursework day - havent done anything so am punishing myself by not going to my circle #sad . I miss my friends.
Also for added motivation I am hanging my dentist mask from my desk lamp to remind me my social life is over til July if I want reasonable grade. M-O-T-V-A-T-I-O-N!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

10:46 pm...just come up to do my crwk...its soo boring! anyway after the hyperness of tomoro today was my "lazy day" slept at 5am..woke up at 11.50 for a driving lesson (which was at 12pm)..got a lecture from my parents whilst i was runningg around getting ready and ha dthe WORST driving lesson ever i hate it hate it hate it...i have vowed to myslef that once i pass inshallah im never going to set foot in a car (as a driver ever again)...got home had some food and fell asleep in the living room in the sofa.....woke up spoke to siro..prayed after getting in trouble by aunty sairas mum...and knocked out againa nd woke up at 8pm...watched ugly betty..washed the dishes and now im here..waitin for my mum 2 call me 2 massage her b4 she sleeps......ah life... and sadie needs to finish these assignments


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Saira said:


> Hellooo everyone! Im in sadie's bedroom and she's just shown me what she did!!! She's a total "lovely one" as they say in our language! Well we are peas in a pod- the only difference is shes a wanna be medic and and i wanna be a dentisto! We plan to go to the same uni InshaAllah, even if we end up in Prague, Multan or Birmingham inshaAllah!!! Okay enough about our secret love for each other have fun lovables!
> Oh apparently im supposed to introduce myself... well Ive practically been through all the medical fields before decideing on dentistry so even you need any advice regard applying to pharmacy/ optometry/ medicine/ dentistry I'll be happy to help as much as I can. Thanks,
> Siro (Sadie said thats my new name).


InshAllah hope things work out.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

hahaha i had no idea that your blog was on medstudentz! where's this fan base you were telling me about?? docsak03?


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

im not that big a fan of being someone else's fan ....


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

is that why you've posted more than either of us on this thread?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

haha sadia's calling you out!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

im only winding him up...not to worry...


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

#grin just tryin to get some posts to my name


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

docsak03 said:


> #grin just tryin to get some posts to my name



haha. nice. apparently the mods don't like it when people double post so i guess this is the best way!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

omg u guys are sad...n heres me thinking we had genuine posters on our blog


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

haha you know we're just kidding sadia!#wink


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

with that kinda comedy medgrunt im afaid u'll never be famous.....





teeeheeheehehhhheeee


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

haha. harsh. i like it. how's the uk life? nice and cloudy?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

actually 2day was a very pleasent day.....only a few clouds...uk life is like sweet n sour sauce...but u get the sweet after the sour...hows life n pak and ur pursuit 2 fame?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

We do also have a Chat section... Oh right, but you guys are after the post count. Sigh, carry on....


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

im not neither is saira..we be bloggin'


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

docsak03 said:


> #grin just tryin to get some posts to my name


 

cant imagine y som1 wud post just for the sake of getting more posts to their name ...


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

lol... thats so sad. Riz I did try and use that chit-chat thingy bob but people are hardly ever there. But its enlightening when people do turn up. However be warned Docsak is short for Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde because in the chat session he not so nice anymore. So Doc personally methinks you should keep trying to build up your post numbers by dropping random comments because your far nicer here! #happy ... 
I have a new greatest achievement people- I ran a mile through an airport in 10mins wearing 4 inch heals!
Sadia's greatest achievement is; she can take a photos, laugh, write an equation and tell a joke all at the same time!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

im jus the BAST yaar....sadie needs coke....n fertilsers are crap..is crap a swear word? hmmmm...



SAIRA GET 2 BIO NOW...SHALOM


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Biology was gross, left early. Tutors face looked uncanily like this- #growl . Ate a muffin and a cookie at the station whilst waiting for sister. Drank a latte whilst waiting for other sister at hospital (who's patient was having a cardiac arrest- patient made it, just incase u were wondering). Came home and slept while football was on... bliss.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

life oh life oooooooh liiiffffeeeee oh life tu tu tu tu..im afraid of the dark especially when im in the park and theres no one else around oohhh i get the shivers....i dont want to see a ghost its the sight that i fear most..rather have a piece of toast watch the evening news....life ohhh life ooooooooh liiiifeee oh life tu tu tu tu


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my God that was so beautiful! What I want to know is why are you not Poet Laurette?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

emm maybe cuz its a song by desree ..ony if i learnt my bio aswell as i learnt songs..maybe im just a marasan..ok im out..

sadia is leaving the building

salaaam


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Saira said:


> However be warned Docsak is short for Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde because in the chat session he not so nice anymore. So Doc personally methinks you should keep trying to build up your post numbers by dropping random comments because your far nicer here! #happy ...


i wonder what makes u say that ...#confused


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

SAIRAAAAAABABBBBBYYYYYYYY.......i think im goin shopppin.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

I love slob-out days! Pyjama's + really unhealthy food + brain frying day-time TV = brilliance. But I'd get really bored if I too many of these days back to back (not to mention go up 4 dress sizes), hm back to work tomorrow, time and coursework waits for no one.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

indeed^....had a very "mature" emotional day 2day....try to overcome it by shopping..helped a little...hell i sound sooooooo materialistic...but learnt alot today..apart from the "shiZ happens" mentality we must step back at times and appreciate what we do have rather than dwell on what we dont...and in the end (if we ever reach it) it will all be ok....oh an di learnt its ok to be scared...i sound like im at a alcoholic anonomous (however u spell it) meeting or something..and like sairababy said..coursework and time waits 4 no one so must geek out 2moro..well today....oh n there goes my getting in to a routine frame of mind..its 4.13 am n im wide awake....another lesson to be learnt..DO NOT DRINK COFFEE AT 2AM..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

You know what? The last week has been so sobering for me. First Thursday happened which kinda leave you with a feeling that you want to forget very quickly but you just cant. 

And this weekend a young man commited suicide infront of a member of my family in Pakistan because he blew his Univeristy tuition fees on some quick-fix conman who promised him that he'd find this poor-soul a job in America. Obviously with no money he couldnt go back to uni and didnt want to face his parents who sold everything to send him to medical school in the first place. Makes you think... we're pretty damn lucky for where we are in our own lifes even if we do think its not going where its 'supposed' to be going. Speaking for myself; I'm so ungrateful sometimes. I bet he was just like us once upon a time worrying about whether he'd make it to the 5th year or where he'd get his house officing post. He didnt make it to his 24th birthday... please make a prayer for him when and if you get a chance. 

PS- Always remember no matter how bad it gets... they're are people who would give anything to be where you are now. Dont take your life for advantage.


----------



## docsak03 (Dec 22, 2006)

Saira said:


> You know what? The last week has been so sobering for me. First Thursday happened which kinda leave you with a feeling that you want to forget very quickly but you just cant.
> 
> And this weekend a young man commited suicide infront of a member of my family in Pakistan because he blew his Univeristy tuition fees on some quick-fix conman who promised him that he'd find this poor-soul a job in America. Obviously with no money he couldnt go back to uni and didnt want to face his parents who sold everything to send him to medical school in the first place. Makes you think... we're pretty damn lucky for where we are in our own lifes even if we do think its not going where its 'supposed' to be going. Speaking for myself; I'm so ungrateful sometimes. I bet he was just like us once upon a time worrying about whether he'd make it to the 5th year or where he'd get his house officing post. He didnt make it to his 24th birthday... please make a prayer for him when and if you get a chance.
> 
> PS- Always remember no matter how bad it gets... they're are people who would give anything to be where you are now. Dont take your life for advantage.


 

sa'adi, the famous persian poet was once travelling and didnt have shoes on his feet so he complained to God almighty for his suffering ... he walked some more and passed on a guy with no feet crawling on the ground to get to his destination ... upon seeing this sa'adi thanked the Almighty for giving him feet to walk with .... life becomes easy if we remember that there are those who are less fortunate than us and also that where we are today is a gift of the Almighty .. any one of us could have been born with a physical handicap or in a lesser fortunate background ... nyways ... oh yeah, if u thank Allah He increases His blessings (surah ibrahim) ...


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Saira said:


> You know what? The last week has been so sobering for me. First Thursday happened which kinda leave you with a feeling that you want to forget very quickly but you just cant.
> 
> And this weekend a young man commited suicide infront of a member of my family in Pakistan because he blew his Univeristy tuition fees on some quick-fix conman who promised him that he'd find this poor-soul a job in America. Obviously with no money he couldnt go back to uni and didnt want to face his parents who sold everything to send him to medical school in the first place. Makes you think... we're pretty damn lucky for where we are in our own lifes even if we do think its not going where its 'supposed' to be going. Speaking for myself; I'm so ungrateful sometimes. I bet he was just like us once upon a time worrying about whether he'd make it to the 5th year or where he'd get his house officing post. He didnt make it to his 24th birthday... please make a prayer for him when and if you get a chance.
> 
> PS- Always remember no matter how bad it gets... they're are people who would give anything to be where you are now. Dont take your life for advantage.


thanks, very nicely said.

heres a nice nasheed with same msg

[YT]_ccgbH0YTQA[/YT]


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Did he copy these lyrics from Zain Bhikha?


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

was a nice day today jus slept...anyway..i have come to a decision...im saying goodbye to all message boards..i think im becoming an addict! so forgive me for my wrongdoings..pray u all have success in everything u do (ameeeen) salam my peeps 

sadia is signing out..


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Its from My World... I've never heard him do anything in English. Fartaqi was the best, good Nasheed nevertheless, thanks. 

Ahem response to Sadi: WHAT?!?!
You cant leave! Impossible! Wont let you. Restrict yourself but dont leave t-total. You mustn't. We shall campaign and then be very sad!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sadia said:


> anyway..i have come to a decision...im saying goodbye to all message boards..i think im becoming an addict! so forgive me for my wrongdoings..pray u all have success in everything u do (ameeeen) salam my peeps
> 
> sadia is signing out..



wait a second....let me get this straight. you join the forum. start various amusing threads, such as the funny stuff one. START A BLOG. get us all hooked on the daily happenings of sadia and saira. and then you're going to leave?#shocked

*unacceptable.*

we're all addicted. embrace it!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Sadia said:


> was a nice day today jus slept...anyway..i have come to a decision...im saying goodbye to all message boards..i think im becoming an addict! so forgive me for my wrongdoings..pray u all have success in everything u do (ameeeen) salam my peeps
> 
> sadia is signing out..



NoOOOOOOOOOOOO! Sadia! dont leave! You made this forum so funny, and full of life, how will Saira survive here without you? Think about all the people you are disappointing....#sad


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> NoOOOOOOOOOOOO! Sadia! dont leave! You made this forum so funny, and full of life, how will Saira survive here without you? Think about all the people you are disappointing....#sad


Words of wisdom from Wasan... words of wisdom. Besides of you leave I'll kill you.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Rehan said:


> Did he copy these lyrics from Zain Bhikha?


i dont know, i think i've seen the poem before, and he just sang it


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Im going to Pakistan!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Saira said:


> Im going to Pakistan!


Have a great time! stay cool, and take alot of pics, and one suggestion, drink Nestle PureLife water for like the first few days, this way you wont get an upset stomach your first day, and you body slowly gets used to the water there. Thats a trick I learned over the summer#grin haha...

Also in the " Last logged in within the last 24 hours" I saw Sadia's name, so I now she just couldnt resist coming back...COME BACK SADIA! hahaha

#laugh


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. I've taken my jabs, all the neccessary meds, told to stay away from the water, fresh salads etc... but you know when you're there you kinda fall into Pakistani mode and absolutely have to eat the most dodgy looking food from even dodgy-er food stalls! Yummmyyyy

Yes indeedo Sadi's going to be making a come back ... I think it was me threatening her life that kinda did the trick lol.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

boo


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Sadia said:


> boo



#shocked AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Shes ALIVE!!!!!#shocked

*The smiley's are great, they can express anything lol


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome home! *tear* :happy:


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

enjoy your trip saira. a trip to pakistan isn't legit if you don't get sick from some market food!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Have a great time! stay cool, and take alot of pics, and one suggestion, drink Nestle PureLife water for like the first few days, this way you wont get an upset stomach your first day, and you body slowly gets used to the water there. Thats a trick I learned over the summer#grin haha...
> 
> Also in the " Last logged in within the last 24 hours" I saw Sadia's name, so I now she just couldnt resist coming back...COME BACK SADIA! hahaha
> 
> #laugh


Uhh just so you know, there's no such thing as "getting used to the water there." If it's dirty it's dirty and if it's clean it's clean. Drink either bottled water or UV filtered water if you don't want salmonella poisoning.#eek


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

lol Im with you Medgrunt - If you dont suffer the oh-so-painful pangs of the ol' salmonella bug, there's something empty and needing in your trip! lol In all seriousness Im only going for just under two weeks so I'll have to save the sickness's til next time.
PS- Happy 18th Birthday Wasan!!! Hope you have a wonderful day! #happy


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

happy burrdaayyy wassan! can someone make him a burddaay thread??!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks alot for your birthday/burrrday wishes Saira and Sadia!!!!#happy


Saira! is that you in the picture!?!? hahahahahaha!!! funny times!#laugh


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey peeps! My last post before I depart! I'll try and give you a heads up on anything interesting that happens (if I can get access to here). If not, I'll be giving everyone the 411 when I am back. Now all I need is a map to F11... and a spicey food trolley!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

shweeetttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..can u come online baby?!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

SAIRA and SADIA! CONGRATS!! we all became SENIOR MEMBERS!! 

Thanks for the promotion Rehan!

holla all you senior members! #wink


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

she's gone ...she must be at the airport now..the next 2 weeks hold nothing but depression for me..


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Just thought I'd leave a comment to keep the thread alive...

Saira, Im waiting for you to come back, I wonna hear about the colleges you visited AND how your whole Pakistan trip was!
#happy


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

right...so its 5.21pm and im at college..jus realised how dead it is without siro...iv been 2 the newsagents twice in the last hr hour jus outta boredom..and i still havent finshed the bio crwk i was supposed 2 figure out for me and siro!anyway have bio in about 10 mins...ahh life is beautiful..


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Sadia! hows everything? bored without saira? lol...i'll try my best to give you company...

knock knock


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yea college was boring without sairaaaa!!! 

anyway...whose there?!?!?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

tank


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

tank kaun?

oh n sairas back 2day *dance*


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

awww you ruined the joke, you were supposed to say "tank who?" and i was supposed to say "your welcome" get it? lol...well no need to for knock knock jokes, Saira is back!!! 

Welcome back Saira!! i will give you a couple days to adjust, then I wonna hear about everything! hahaha
#happy


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hellloooo lovables!

I'm back! Well, the last three weeks have been veryyyyyyy eventful! The wedding was fabulous (kind of), and then I got ill. Ironic after I was reading the previous posts on this thread before I left...and that was pretty much it! Tragic I know, and a super mash-up of time but Nestle' Pure Life Water isn't all that its made out to be!!! 
I managed to spend a couple of quality days at Hospital suffering from dehydration to boot! I didnt ranch out to Lahore or Karachi (boo!) however I did go to Ayub Med at Abbotabad and will post a couple of pics in the relevent thread. By the by the pics are not fab because it was taken at stupid o'clock in the evening! 
Okay must depart will fill in the gaps when I return!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

yup yup..n check ur email (saira) and call me


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Saira!!! Welcome Back!!! Hope you had a good trip. Sorry to hear you got sick, but it happens to everyone, but seems like you got it worse than others because you had to go the hospital. Well hope to hear more about your trip and Ayub MDC. Take care!
#happy


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i think saira should get off the fone and catch up with the work she has missed........but then again i think loadsa things and nobody cares


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Saira n Sadia! Where'd you two go? haven't heard from both of you in a long time...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

we're still here (and after spending all day with saira i can speak on her behalf too) the forum seems kinda dead at the moment guessing everybody has exams...and we have a new moto in life

eat biology, sleep chemistry, drink synoptics...

we have also banned ourselves from shopping and starbucks untill exams are over..and once they are over we're gonna treat ourselves to some handbags..(damn dont i sound materialistic?!)..


:happy:


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Great plan, good way to self motivate yourself...so what will it be? Coach?Prada?
well, talk to you two soon, Good luck on your exams!!
Ohh and I have exams next week, and graduation on Friday June 1st!!! WOOHOO#laugh


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

ahh wicked..coach, prada..we try not to spoil ourselves :angel: plus if we came home with such bags our mothers would most likely disown us..tell us to gather our belongings put tthem in "the" bags and kick us out..

g'luck for ur exams inshallah u'll be fine..and enjoy ur graduation!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

gosh! havent been here in yonkers...saira and myself have been seeing each other EVERY single day! and if not that speak 2 each other 1st thing in the morning of every single day...im actually getting bored of her now (*teeheeee*) jokes aside..we do miss this place but are utilising our time (or atleast trying to) by studying our hijaabs off

hope everyone is well


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

i thinking...i havent seen you n saira on in a while...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

so my exams are over (yay yay yay) saira has 2 more 2 go ...

*dance*


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

aaahh i miss this place ....


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Aloha!

Warn the world. We are back!!! Well actually Sadies back yay...
Missed this sooo much (I want to say... glad to be home) :-S I am sad. Anyway Wasan whats happenin with the uni stuff? Keep us posted...


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

SWEEEETAAAAAAAA! COME TO MY HOUSE .

ok il shutup


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

We're coming over today! yay. Guess what? I have to move next week...eeek and Im still totally homeless!


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

saira we need you back here now!


----------



## Maria (Sep 25, 2007)

in the whole medi students site this lounge is the coolest one..................................#wink


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

thank you dahlin ...


----------

